# Christmas in Late July 2014 Lotto



## QldKev (17/7/14)

Christmas in Late July 2014 Lotto 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last couple

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76836-christmas-lotto-2013/
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72900-christmas-in-july-2013-lotto/
Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 27-JUL-2014 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 28-JUL-2014 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 28-JUL). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient.

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com....x.php?state=nsw



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


ps. Sorry for the late kickoff this time


----------



## jaypes (17/7/14)

8. jaypes


----------



## keifer33 (17/7/14)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## barls (17/7/14)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## NealK (17/7/14)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/7/14)

1.Fat Bastard
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.[/font][/color]
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32.
33. keifer33[/quote]


----------



## n87 (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## luggy (17/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> 1. Fat Bastard
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Danwood (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.[/font][/color]
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## Danwood (17/7/14)

Faaaark ! Can someone on a PC fix the above ? Please and thankyou.


----------



## luggy (17/7/14)

Yeah same I'm on my phone can someone please chuck me in at six cheers


----------



## keifer33 (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5.
6. luggy
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## Danwood (17/7/14)

Thanks K.

I hope you win....2nd or 3rd prize.


----------



## waggastew (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5.
6. luggy
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15.
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## Bridges (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5.
6. luggy
7.
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## Gr390ry (17/7/14)

Bridges said:


> 1. Fat Bastard
> 2. Danwood
> 3. Danwood
> 4. n87
> ...


----------



## bullsneck (17/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5.
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## menoetes (18/7/14)

I'll get my usual three entries in straight away, there will be my first all grain beer on the line this time... 

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5.
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## Bearded burbler (18/7/14)

Hi on my phone can someone please put me in at 18 thanks heaps


----------



## n87 (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5.
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## Beersuit (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## indica86 (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## menoetes (18/7/14)

*Bump*

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16.
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/7/14)

Goomba #37


----------



## QldKev (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26.
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37. Goomba


added Goomba


----------



## scon (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22.
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37. Goomba


----------



## jyo (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11.
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28.
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37. Goomba


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21.
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37. Goomba


----------



## potof4x (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37. Goomba


----------



## robv (18/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37. Goomba


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/7/14)

slim pickings now well done Qld Kev

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba


----------



## QldKev (18/7/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> slim pickings now well done Qld Kev


The numbers go to 80, plenty left



1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
....

79.
80.


----------



## philmud (19/7/14)

As a podium placer the last 2 times (both with lucky 79) I'd be a bit crook not to enter. Haven't brewed for a bit & it might be too close to my partner's due date now, but I'll send a nice bottle of commercial beer if I'm out of HB.

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24.
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
....

79. Prince Imperial
80.


----------



## vykuza (20/7/14)

Why not! Good luck everybody.

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
....

79. Prince Imperial
80.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/7/14)

Chuck me in for 73 as well, I'll take it back if more want to come on board and we're running low on numbers.


----------



## QldKev (20/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
....

73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. 
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80.


----------



## Grainer (20/7/14)

ohhhh n87 took my winning number from last year !!! Good luck boys.. it is a huge battle to get through them !!


1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
....

73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. 
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80.


----------



## menoetes (20/7/14)

*Bump*

It's looking good guys... but plenty more spaces to fill. With 36 places full so far; first place will receive 18 free bottles of beer delivered to their door. Mostly homebrew and of every variety imaginable - what a prize!


----------



## n87 (21/7/14)

Grainer said:


> ohhhh n87 took my winning number from last year !!! Good luck boys.. it is a huge battle to get through them !!


hope it works for this year :drinks:


----------



## QldKev (22/7/14)

We are about half way into the numbers, with the winning numbers still up for grabs


----------



## i-a-n (22/7/14)

Grainer said:


> ohhhh n87 took my winning number from last year !!! Good luck boys.. it is a huge battle to get through them !!
> 
> 
> 1. Fat Bastard
> ...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/7/14)

Cmon guys get on it! I don't wanna enter THREE times to complete the numbers hehe


----------



## OneEye (22/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
57. OneEye
....

73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneEye


----------



## luggy (22/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30.
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
57. OneEye
....
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneEye

May as well up the chances


----------



## QldKev (23/7/14)

Hate to do this, but I most likely will not have internet access early next week when this is drawn. Can I have a hands up for someone who can look after finalising the draw.


----------



## philmud (24/7/14)

I've benefitted from the lotto a couple of times. I'm happy to have a crack Kev.


----------



## geneabovill (24/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
57. OneEye
....
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneEye

May as well up the chances[/quote]


----------



## geneabovill (24/7/14)

Also, thanks to whoever added all that coding - really did a number on me trying to add my name.


----------



## yum beer (25/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35.
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
57. OneEye
58. Yum Beer
....
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneEye


----------



## jyo (25/7/14)

C'mon guys. Let's fill them up.


----------



## mosto (25/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35. mosto
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba

....
57. OneEye
58. Yum Beer
....
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneEye


----------



## menoetes (26/7/14)

*Bump*

Looking good so far and over half full, that means 20+ tall beers for 1st place! Still plenty of spaces left though...


----------



## mkstalen (27/7/14)

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35. mosto
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba
....
44. stienberg
....
57. OneEye
58. Yum Beer
....
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneEye


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/7/14)

C'mon gents, we need to get this finalised today! Surely with the comps coming up you'll be bottling _something_ for this.

Rebumping because it's last day.


----------



## Gr390ry (27/7/14)

I'm on my phone can anyone add me in for a second number. Throw me down for 67 as well please.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/7/14)

Gr390ry said:


> I'm on my phone can anyone add me in for a second number. Throw me down for 67 as well please.



Consider it done....

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35. mosto
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba
....
44. stienberg
....
58. Yum Beer
....
67. Gr390ry
[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]68.[/SIZE]
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneE


----------



## Grainer (27/7/14)

OK I will put in for another considering I won last year.. hopefully I don't win again LMAO...
1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35. mosto
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba
38. Grainer
....
44. stienberg
....
58. Yum Beer
....
67. Gr390ry
[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]68.[/SIZE]
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneE


----------



## menoetes (27/7/14)

*Bump*

Over half the numbers are taken now and the prize pool continues to swell...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/7/14)

I'm sure it has been mentioned... But what date is the draw?


----------



## mkstalen (27/7/14)

From post #1 in this thread:
The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 28-JUL-2014 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 28-JUL). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient.


----------



## Nibbo (27/7/14)

I'll rustle up something to send...

1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35. mosto
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba
38. Grainer
....
44. stienberg
....
46. Nibbo
....
58. Yum Beer
....
67. Gr390ry
[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]68.[/SIZE]
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneE


----------



## QldKev (28/7/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> I've benefitted from the lotto a couple of times. I'm happy to have a crack Kev.


Thanks. Prince Imperial to finalize this draw.


----------



## menoetes (28/7/14)

The draw is closed, now just a 24 hour wait to see who won!

47 beers pledged in all, that's a lovely looking prize pool. Prince Imperial, are you going to be ok to divide it all up in the end?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/7/14)

24 for first, 12 for second, 11 for third?


----------



## vykuza (28/7/14)

Works for me! Can't wait for my 24 prizes! (fingers crossed)


----------



## marksy (28/7/14)

Finally made it onto a pc to put my name down. 43. Cheers.


1. Fat Bastard
2. Danwood
3. Danwood
4. n87
5. Beersuit
6. luggy
7. Gr390ry
8. jaypes
9. Menoetes
10. Menoetes
11. Dj_L3thAL
12. Menoetes
13. barls
14. Waggastew
15. Bridges
16. GrumpyPaul
17.NealK
18. Bearded Burbler
19.Robv
20. Beersuit
21. Potof4x
22. jyo
23.Stalking Wilbur
24. Nick R
25. indica86
26. scon
27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember.
28. DJ_L3thAL
29. booker_h
30. Ruckus
31.Stalking Wilbur
32. n87
33. keifer33
34.Grainer
35. mosto
36.Masters brewery
37. Goomba
38. Grainer
....
43. Marksy
44. stienberg
....
46. Nibbo
....
58. Yum Beer
....
67. Gr390ry
[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]68.[/SIZE]
69. Luggy
....
73. Goomba
74. 
75. 
76. 
77. i-a-n
78. 
79. Prince Imperial
80. OneE


----------



## menoetes (28/7/14)

QldKev said:


> Here are the ground rules:
> 
> 1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 27-JUL-2014 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 28-JUL-2014 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 28-JUL). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient.


Draw is closed as of 10pm last night Marksy, sorry.


----------



## marksy (28/7/14)

menoetes said:


> Draw is closed as of 10pm last night Marksy, sorry.



Dammit. I just read that. Bugar. Next time them. :'(


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/7/14)

marksy said:


> Dammit. I just read that. Bugar. Next time them. :'(


Have a crack in December, then. This is my first, hopefully not my last.


----------



## menoetes (28/7/14)

Now we just wait 24 hours for the results to be released... Oh the anticipation! My gamblers itch is playing up... All that beer could be mine! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Nibbo (28/7/14)

menoetes said:


> Draw is closed as of 10pm last night Marksy, sorry.


I just read this...my post was after 10:00pm last night also...

I assume I'm out also?


----------



## NealK (28/7/14)

May I suggest that next time around we use tatts lotto. It's only 49 numbers and it's published almost instantly!


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

Nah.. 80 numbers better.. I got to drink heaps.. about 38 beers woohahahahahhah only one left from last year.. it is the brag got.. saving that for a special booze night.

Bad luck fellas my condolences..Im on a winning number again LMAO :beerbang: Nah.. really hope I don't win it was friken hard work .. but a good experience to critique all those beers... Good luck everyone...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/7/14)

You and I obviously have different definitions of "hard work".


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> You and I obviously have different definitions of "hard work".


Sarcasim... a new word for you.... lol


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

whats the keno draw number?


----------



## menoetes (28/7/14)

Prince will post it, doesn't keno start at 001 every day though? The numbers should go up at midnght tonight.


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

exciting


----------



## philmud (29/7/14)

Hi guys, 
Assuming there was a draw last night I'll check the numbers tonight when I get home & post the results & confirm the division of the loot. If anyone has the opportunity to check during the day & wants to post a tentative result, feel free, but it's not official till the steward says so.
Best of luck drinkers and gentlemen!


----------



## menoetes (29/7/14)

It looks like they still haven't posted the results for Monday 28th July yet... It's killing me. It has been over 24 hours, _what's taking them so long?!_

EDIT: Now I think about it, they'll probably post the whole days results at midnight tonight.


----------



## mosto (29/7/14)

I had a quick look at the keno website, but to search the results you have to put a game number in. What game number are we using? Must admit, keno's not really my game so not overly familiar with it.


----------



## mosto (29/7/14)

So this is by no means official and I take no responsibility for any false joy/disappointment if it turns out to be incorrect. With some trial and error I THINK I've worked out the first game for 28/7 was 152. If so, the draw, in order was:

74 - not taken
37 - Goomba
8 - jaypes
52 - not taken
23 - Stalking Wilbur

So by my reckoning, Goomba has won first prize, jaypes second prize, and Stalking Wilbur third prize.

As I say, this may be completely wrong and the organisers will give the official results and prize break-ups.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

Frick!

I wanted to win the next one and give away beer this one (for critiquing purposes).

Hopefully this unofficialness means someone else gets it.

#firstworldproblems.


----------



## mosto (29/7/14)

I would think your beer would make up part of third prize Goomba, so you'd send yours to Stalking Wilbur. So you get 20 odd beers AND get yours critiqued, WIN WIN!

Once again though, results and prize allocation need to be confirmed by the organisers.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Frick!
> 
> I wanted to win the next one and give away beer this one (for critiquing purposes).
> 
> ...


LRG ....you poor bugger. fancy winning all those beers and not wanting them.

I have a solution....

You could pick a random number, lets say "16", and bequeath your prize to the person with number "16".

(although bequeathing seems to imply dying first and I certainly wouldn't wish that one you)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> LRG ....you poor bugger. fancy winning all those beers and not wanting them.
> 
> I have a solution....
> 
> ...


 :lol:

As I said, first world problems. I didn't see myself drinking that much beer over the next two months, but as you said, it's not a bad way to be.

I was hoping to dip my toes in this time and then take home the big prize at year end, when I have time and inclination to drink a great deal.

Having said that, if there are any darker beers, then I have the advantage of having a proper winter to enjoy them.


----------



## menoetes (29/7/14)

I thought the keno game numbers reset to start at game number 1 at midnight each night? I don't know much about keno to be honest but my source is SWMBO whom has worked in keno pubs previously.

I'm not sure though and could be completely wrong, Prince or QLDKev will make the ruling. 

EDIT: Wait I see what you've done and I think you may be right after-all... Judges we need a ruling.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

I suppose the next question is, either way: does anyone have experience of the best ways to post beer?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/7/14)

Hard cardboard tube eith caps and wrap bottle in bubble wrap to go inside. Think there are wine bottle mailers too


----------



## Yob (29/7/14)

the PO sell wine bottle cardboard boxes that work really well but they aint the cheapest.

Small box, well padded would work just as well. (IMO)

I used the PO boxes last time I needed to send them out, next time will be the padded boxes


----------



## menoetes (29/7/14)

I've always managed to fit 3x 740ml PET bottles into a $13.50 3kg postage bag in the past, no problems. With a bit of bubble wrap for added safety.

My post office accepts it just fine, or has for the last 2 lottos.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

I've got very few PET bottles, unless someone wants 1.5L of an APA that's a little old. I'm keeping the 740ml ones I do own for AABC, should I qualify.

So glass it'll be.


----------



## menoetes (29/7/14)

You're first place Goomba, I'm fairly sure that you don't have to send any beer, unless you really wanted too. I think your pledged brews just get subtracted from your winnings (kinda of like sending your beer to yourself as the winner). 

Otherwise is you are posting glass bottles I think you'll need to pay for an Aus. Post wine box...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

Thanks for the link, meno.

I thought the winner still needed to send his brew to whoever got 2nd or third (I entered 2 times), depending on how numbers worked out.


----------



## Grainer (29/7/14)

Doh... one number off !!


----------



## jaypes (29/7/14)

Any final rulings on placings as yet?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/7/14)

I've been checking back very regularly trying not to get my hopes up until its official!


----------



## philmud (29/7/14)

Hi guys, thanks for being patient. Just jumping on now to see if I can give the results a rubber stamp. Shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## philmud (29/7/14)

Ok, so using the link Kev provided, and entering 28/07/2014 into the date field it seems that draw 152 is the lowest number I can enter to produce game results. I assume this means it is indeed the first draw for the night. However, I am still confused, because the game results the search provides are only 20 numbers, and they are listed chronologically, so I'm not able to see what order they were drawn in. Can any Keno literate people tell me where I'm going wrong? Apologies for the confusion guys.

EDIT: Excel file of results attached 

View attachment playkeno_results_152_1_nsw_28072014.xlsx


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/7/14)

Sweet. So those results are correct? Stoked


----------



## philmud (29/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Sweet. So those results are correct? Stoked


They look right to me, but I was expecting 80 numbers. Anyone able to shed light on that for me?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/7/14)

There's 80 numbers, but they don't draw them all.


----------



## jaypes (29/7/14)

3rd, nice!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/7/14)

You're second, jaypes! I got third


----------



## philmud (29/7/14)

Ok, I'm up to speed now, thank you Gentlemen.

a couple of points of order. Firstly, the last entry accepted was post #59 at 5:10 on 27/07 and there was a total prize pool of 46 beers. As per Kev's rules I'm splitting this as follows:

*1st place - Lord Raja Goomba - 24 bottles *
Names to send to Goomba are:
1. Fat Bastard 2. Danwood 3. Danwood 4. n87 5. Beersuit 6. luggy 7. Gr390ry 8. jaypes 9. Menoetes 10. Menoetes 11. Dj_L3thAL 12. Menoetes 13. barls 14. Waggastew 15. Bridges 16. GrumpyPaul 17.NealK 18. Bearded Burbler 19.Robv 20. Beersuit 21. Potof4x 22. jyo 23.Stalking Wilbur 24. Nick R 

*2nd place - Jaypes - 11 Bottles*

Names to send to Jaypes are:
25. indica86 26. scon 27. Ruckus (if I'm not banned - can't remember. 28. DJ_L3thAL 29. booker_h 30. Ruckus 31.Stalking Wilbur 32. n87 33. keifer33 34.Grainer 
35. mosto 


*3rd Place - Stalking Wilbur - 11 Bottles*

Names to send to Wilbur are:
36.Masters brewery 37. Goomba 38. Grainer 44. stienberg 58. Yum Beer 67. Gr390ry 69. Luggy 73. Goomba 77. i-a-n 79. Prince Imperial 80. OneE 

That's not quite 50/25/25, but it's close enough without awarding first place less than 50% of the booty.

As always, if you have more than one recipient for your beer and you'd like to consolidate, you can arrange to swap with someone else on the list.

Thanks Gents!!

Edit: the list of names looks weird in the app, but looked ok on my Mac


----------



## jaypes (29/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> You're second, jaypes! I got third


2nd, nice!


----------



## mosto (29/7/14)

Congrats gents. I have my first attempt at an Irish Red Ale in the fermenter at present. Once ready I'll send one your way jaypes. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/7/14)

Congrats guys!! May I suggest the winners send a bulk PM out to those needing to post to them with an address?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/7/14)

Yep, I can do that


----------



## Gr390ry (29/7/14)

Congrats lads. Anyone from 1st or 3rd want to trade me so I can send both my beers at once?


----------



## jaypes (29/7/14)

mosto said:


> Congrats gents. I have my first attempt at an Irish Red Ale in the fermenter at present. Once ready I'll send one your way jaypes. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on it.


It already has me salivating!


----------



## jyo (29/7/14)

Nice work, ya bastards!

People were asking about the best way to post beers. The best way I have found is to use an appropriate length of stormwater PVC pipe (it's light weight). Wrap the bottle in some newspaper (if you're worried), beer in the tube, both ends stuffed with newspaper, and tape the ends. It can not break. Post bag it and forget. Don't buy a wine post it box.

I can get two PET bottles in a 3 kg post bag this way with a couple of hundred grams to spare.

Again, ya bunch of bastards.


----------



## menoetes (29/7/14)

Goomba, PM us your mailing address and I'll send you a bottle of my only AG so far, the Dr Smurtos Golden Ale (made by your own method), my all extract schweizbier and... I dunno; another one that turned out well


----------



## luggy (30/7/14)

Gr390ry said:


> Congrats lads. Anyone from 1st or 3rd want to trade me so I can send both my beers at once?


I'll swap with you mate


----------



## QldKev (30/7/14)

Congrats to the winners I hope you enjoy the beers. Thanks to Price for finalizing this run, as it is a bit hard from my phone.


----------



## n87 (30/7/14)

got a hop hog clone that will be being bottled this weekend, should go nicely in this one.

do you think its best to send all the same beer to the winner(s)?
I was thinking of sending 1 stubbie of my summer ale, and 1 of the hop hog to each.


----------



## Danwood (30/7/14)

Congratulations to 2nd and 3rd prize winners and commiserations to Goomba for winning both of my 'beers'.

Looks like you're getting a smoked ESB and an EIPA. 

Hopes yous enjoys them.


----------



## scon (30/7/14)

Congrats Lord Raja Goomba - where do I send my bottle of Berliner Weiss to?


----------



## Gr390ry (30/7/14)

luggy said:


> I'll swap with you mate


Thanks luggy! I'll I'll send both of mine to third place if you can send yours to 1st.


----------



## luggy (30/7/14)

Too easy cheers


----------



## philmud (30/7/14)

QldKev said:


> Congrats to the winners I hope you enjoy the beers. Thanks to Price for finalizing this run, as it is a bit hard from my phone.


Pleasure Kev, thanks to you for organizing, it's a big job & much appreciated by the rest of us.

Congrats winners, enjoy your enviable task of sampling your loot. I can say from experience that it IS a big effort to make notes & provide feedback, but it's greatly appreciated by the contributors, so worth doing!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/7/14)

This is why I've always wanted to do this.

Thanks everyone for going in, and thanks in advance for your beers.

Thanks PI and Kev for organising.


----------



## Not For Horses (30/7/14)

I think you should bring all your winnings to the Launceston brew club and we can help you taste them...


----------



## geneabovill (30/7/14)

Congrats guys.. Lad a former winner, I know that sweet, SWEET feeling of delight knowing free, handcrafted beer is coming your way. 

I'll send mine off in the morning.


----------



## Grainer (3/8/14)

Looking forward to the reviews  It is the job of the winners !!


----------



## jaypes (8/8/14)

Gents

I hate to sound like a whinging bastard, I have only received one beer so far. My account does not let me PM more than one user at a time so I have sent you all a PM with the mailing address - I will also be giving some feedback to those requested.

I know some of you have beers in the making and appreciate the heads up.

I was looking forward to drinking all of your treasures this weekend! 

Cheers


----------



## Grainer (8/8/14)

Give it time mate.. they will arrive


----------



## jaypes (8/8/14)

Patience is not one of my key values! Especially when it comes to free beer!

I haven't really tasted many other homebrews, will savour this experience for a long time!

Cheers guys.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/8/14)

Bottling beers this weekend mate. Will reply with your options once I have tasted/vetteed they are export worthy ;-)


----------



## mosto (8/8/14)

Same here, will have mine in the mail early next week.


----------



## menoetes (15/6/15)

Heya guys,

Are we doing this again this year? I haven't won one yet and by god I am going to keep playing until I do (like the problem gambler that I am  )


----------



## barls (15/6/15)

why not just set it up as a new thread and run it your self


----------



## menoetes (16/6/15)

barls said:


> why not just set it up as a new thread and run it your self


Can do, I just didn't want to step on QLDKev's toes. If he's not keen on doing it and/or nothing happens in the next few days - I'll set it up myself.


----------



## QldKev (16/6/15)

Here we go

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86808-christmas-in-july-2015/


----------

